# Desktop Alias to run TCSH script?



## OzBert (Jul 2, 2003)

I've written a number of TCSH scripts to run in Terminal.

Is there away I can create an alias on my desktop to run the script in Terminal?


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 2, 2003)

Rumor:

You can append ".command" to the script  filename and place it on the desktop to run when dbl-click.

I can never remember to try this out so I can't vouch for it...

hth,
bear


----------



## OzBert (Jul 3, 2003)

That loads Terminal, but does execute the script.

I get this message:

"The .command file '/Users/austenm/Desktop/Mirage News.command' could not open.  Most likely it is not executable."

Any other ideas?


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 3, 2003)

chmod a+x whatever.command


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 3, 2003)

P.S. Let me know if it works... I always seem to be stuck on my Windoze box at work when I think of this...


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 3, 2003)

Alternative (which will also allow you to use voice command if you want): just embed it in an AppleScript with

try
 do shell script ""
end try


----------



## OzBert (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bootedbear _
> *P.S. Let me know if it works... I always seem to be stuck on my Windoze box at work when I think of this... *



It's Works!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## slur (Jul 13, 2003)

Another option is the freeware utility named ShellSilver which simply makes scripts with the .sh extension run in the Terminal.

The best option by far is the program DropScript which converts any shell script or perl script into an application. You won't get to see any output, but if your script redirects its output to /tmp/myscript.out you can always check it there.


----------

